
Programming language for novel biological circuits - kensai
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/03/160331154001.htm
======
kensai
"The language is based on Verilog, which is commonly used to program computer
chips. To create a version of the language that would work for cells, the
researchers designed computing elements such as logic gates and sensors that
can be encoded in a bacterial cell's DNA. The sensors can detect different
compounds, such as oxygen or glucose, as well as light, temperature, acidity,
and other environmental conditions. Users can also add their own sensors.
"It's very customizable," Voigt says."

I wonder how "high level" it will be.

~~~
jamessb
The language is described in section V (p.26 onwards) of the supplementary
materials of the paper:

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/sci/suppl/2016/03/30/3...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/sci/suppl/2016/03/30/352.6281.aac7341.DC1/Nielsen.SM.pdf)

------
zardo
An example application in medical:
[http://www.nature.com/scitable/blog/bio2.0/designing_logical...](http://www.nature.com/scitable/blog/bio2.0/designing_logical_cells_to_be)

I suppose the end game here is in vitro diagnosis and treatment.

